# New Zealanders urged to help own kids



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

New Zealanders are being urged to channel some of their generosity towards our own kids who are living without so many of the basics.

As we spend a hundred million dollars a year on overseas charities, KidsCan has set up an In Our Own Backyard initiative.

It's asking for 50 cents a day to sponsor a needy New Zealand child.

Founder Julie Helson says the charity provides the basics for our most at-risk children so they can start the school day ready to learn.

She says this year it has given out more than nine thousand pairs of shoes, 18,000 pairs of socks and 10,000 or more raincoats.

It's also feeding 20,000 kids a week.

New Zealanders urged to help own kids - Yahoo! New Zealand News


----------

